#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Available  Vacancies URGENT

## amannan

Dear All,

There are vacancies available for mechanical, electrical, etc. please send your CV's to below email.

malkheeli@hotmail.com

Note:-

The vacancies are only for ARAB nationality.



Thanks,

Abdul MannanSee More: Available  Vacancies URGENT

----------


## aliali

anything for Geologists ?

----------


## amannan

Salam Ali,

I dont know about that but please try to send him the CV and you might have betteer opportunity.

Please let me know where you are living are you in UAE? if yes please send him the CV.

Thanks,

Abdul Mannan

----------


## aliali

am from Egypt , i don't live in UAE but i can arrange a 6 month visit visa if that might help

----------


## amannan

Discuss with the person which i gave email and ask him about it.

----------


## jackjack

hi,
im mechanical engineer having 11 years experiance in the oil field,my residance now in syria,is there a chance that i find a job their?

----------


## amannan

Dear all,

as i said above that all should contact the person as per above mentioned email address.

----------


## chemical eng.

hello bro
is there any job available for chemical eng.by the way i m fresh graduate from pakistan

----------


## gidtreu

> Dear All,
> 
> There are vacancies available for mechanical, electrical, etc. please send your CV's to below email.
> 
> malkheeli@hotmail.com
> 
> Note:-
> 
> The vacancies are only for ARAB nationality.
> ...



I got a lot of info from you ideas. Thank a lot !
__________________
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrophysicist

anything for petrophysicists?
plese if there is any help let me know..

----------


## huge1000

any process position?

----------


## hellobasar05

Salam to all brothers and sisters,
I am a logging engineer in ONGC(India) and I am interested to join in overseas company as petrophysicist. Can anybody help please?
Wassalam..

----------


## ashraf_elkholy

Ashraf Ahmed Zaki Ibrahim Ali El-Khouli
Email : ashraf_elkholy2001@yahoo.com
Certified by International Examination Board for Occupational Health & Safety in London (NEBOSH)
International Train the Trainer Course / Aberdeen  UK (Three months)
International Train the Trainer Course / Pau - France (Two Months)
Total Quality Management Diploma
Member of R.T.I.T.B. (Route Transporting Industry Training Board / UK)
Current Position HSE/QA Manager with KCA Deutag (Drilling Company)
Previous Position: VEGAS (Operator Company) HSE MANAGER 
16 years Total HSE/QA Experience 
Total Oilfield Experience 20 years on Drilling Rigs, Offices & with Operator companies.
(Land rigs, Jackup, Semi, DP, Tender, Platform  Dry Docks)

P E R S O N A L   D A T A

Date of birth		: 20/12/1968
Mobile			: 0020169438738
Home			: 0020553947547
Nationality		: Egyptian. 
Address		: Hadayek ElHaram  Bawabet Khofo  Gardenia Street  22 G
Passport No.		: 770113
Qualifications 	: Bachelor of commerce June-1990 TQM Diploma.
Language 		: Arabic & English (Written & Oral) both very good.


	From July 2005 till now work as Regional Safety Training Coach then promoted to Regional Training & Development Manager in Dubai office, but due to the financial recession the company had to close our Dubai office, Lay off all the employees & move me temporary to Libya as HSE/QA Manager with KCA Deutag (Drilling Company) to help to nationalise the local HSE Supervisor to HSE Manager position.
	From Dec-2003 to July 2005 HSE Manager with VEGAS (Operator Company) Oil& Gas company in Cairo.
	From Jan 1994 to Dec 2003 HSE Advisor/Supervisor/Manager with Transocean (Drilling Company).
	From October 1990 till Jan 1994 with Santa Fe in different drilling positions.


GENERAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBITIES FOR THE ABOVE MENTIONED POSITIONS:

HSE/QA Manager:
	Prepare Journey Management System.
	Submit tenders for various clients.
	Responsible for preparation of bridging (interface) documents.
	Responsible and accountable for the implementation and maintenance of the contract Quality Management System and Contract HSE Management System in full compliance with Contract requirements.
	Advising, guiding and motivating staff and line management on HSEQ activities.
	Responsible for organizing HSEQ training for all staff and maintaining accurate real time records.
	Ensuring that all staff are familiar with the fundamental operational system and have ready access to the procedures describing the Quality and HSE Management System.
	Operating an internal audit program utilizing qualified personnel independent of the area being audited to determine the effective application of the Quality and HSE Management System and operate effective close out of the deficiencies.
	Provide oversight and auditing to assure adherence with implementation of company policies and applicable regulation.
	Undertake weekly HSE project audit ensuring follow-up and rectification of detected irregularities.
	Responsible for all HSE reporting, incident/accident investigation, follow-up and close out.
	Conducting root cause analysis in a business process using TRIPOD.
	Experience of implementing system around Emergency & Response and crisis Management. 
	Operation & application of HSEMS.
	Provide HSEQ leadership and direction to other less experienced personnel.
	Track and monitor applicable regulations and assure compliance.
	Provide support and advice to Management, Supervisors and Operations personnel on matters related to HSE.
	Enhance the coordination and management of HSE with the Management team to achieve HSE Goals and Objectives in accordance with strict contractual HSE requirements. A strong liaison and interface with Client and Contractors HSE Personnel.
	Write regular HSE reports for Corporate Safety Manager highlighting trends and possible exposures, deployment and training of staff and incidents of significance.
	Act as the HSE representative at weekly client meeting to provide input on compliance and progress.
	Review and provide applications for various work permits for specific project activities, ensuring activities are coordinated and that safety compliance is monitored by safety officers.
	Ensure the site medical facility providing services for the treatment of injury and illness, first-aid training of staff and regular inspections of camp and site facilities.
	Development & execution of health and safety plan.
	Work closely with client personnel to ensure alignment of strategies across the operations to ensure the entire client requirements are met.
	Engage in all the principal HSE tasks including training, planning, program development, auditing, risk assessment, coaching etc.
	Develop and implement safety awareness and safety incentive program to motivate staff and increase safety awareness.
	Manage the training, organizational development and competence assurance functions, implementing the relevant Group policies and procedures relative to these functions.
	Liaison between Dubai, UK and Overseas companies with regards to training and competence matters.
	Liaise with external agencies and training providers ensuring compliance with industry and statutory requirements with respect to training, organizational development and competency.
	Manage the training function so that training outcomes are formally evaluated with a measured change in performance being indicated.
	Manage the training function ensuring that a comprehensive evaluation is undertaken to establish the need for either internal training courses, where adequate expertise is available, or external training is provided. 
	Identify and monitor department and rig specific training budgets, establishing close liaison with budget holders so that efficient cost control is maintained.
	Ensure that the functions of training and development and competence assurance are fully integrated to complement each other both offshore and onshore
	Provide input as requested into the Group Safety Policy, and ensure its implementation by themselves and employees under their direct authority.
	Be familiar with their role as identified in the Emergency Response Procedures and ensure staff under their direct supervision is fully trained to deal with such an emergency.
	Establish preferred supplier agreements with external training providers and ensure cost effective training solutions are established.
	Identify and monitor department and rig specific training budgets, establishing close liaison with budget holders so that efficient cost control is maintained.
	Where required as Action Party, close out Actions in a timely manner.
	Maintain a well trained, efficient and motivated team.
	Ensure personnel under their control have sufficient information and knowledge to carry out their responsibilities.
	Carry out competence assessment and performance appraisals for department staff.
	Maintain departments performance at a level that satisfies all internal and client audits.
	Ensure compliance to all relevant Group management systems and where applicable client procedures.
	To review the operational skills training programme on a regular basis and recommend changes where required.
	In liaison with the Area Manager, Rig Managers and HR department to identify training requirements for prospective and current employees.
	To assist in establishing internal training courses and, where appropriate, provide training and tutorial support.
	Prepare Training Matrix, plan training with training provider.
	Discuss courses content with the training providers.
	Prepare succession plans for training.
	Prepare nationalization plans for long term contract.
	Setup fast track program for newly graduated engineers & any experience employee have potential for promotion.
	Establish Gap analysis report with regard to the training & HSE Issue


P R O F E S S I O N A L   T R A I N I N G   &  S K I L L S

	International Train the Trainer / Aberdeen  UK  (Three months)


	Rig safety training coach development course.
	Instructional Techniques / Basic oilfield technology.
	Forklift operator & instructor / Banks-man / Slinger / Rigging instructor (OPITO Approved)
	Working at height instructor / Manual handling instructor / Slips, trips & falls instructor.
	COSHH Safety instructor / HP Wash-down operation instructor.
	Delivering HSE Support (Management of HSE Risks, Incident investigation & loss causation, Communication & Coaching skills).
	Microsoft word, excel & power point in Aberdeen.
	Major Emergency Management course in Aberdeen.
	Train the Trainer (Fall ProtectionConfined Space EntryPermit To Work)  course in France Pau.
	Scaffolding appreciation & inspection In RGIT center in Aberdeen  Scotland
	Cherry picker (using for casing jobs or any other working in height places) Training from Scotland.
	Water Jetting Association covering HP jetting & requirements of the Code of Practice & Standards.
	Advanced safety audit from BP Company.
	 Fire Prevention & Fire Fighting on board offshore.
	 Personal Survival Techniques, Search & Rescue on board offshore units.
	 Emergency response team member.
	 Helicopter R/T  & Helicopter Landing officer (HLO) & GMDSS.
	 Incident investigation.
	Professional software & hardware maintenance & assembly PC computer hardware.
	Able to write 50 words per minute on the computer keyboard

M O R E   C O U R S E S   C O M P L E T E D

	Induction, Safety, Fire watch, Hand Injury, Forklift Safety, Elementary First aid, Confined Space I & II, Hazards Materials, Permit To Work, Fall Protection I & II, Man-riding Tugger, Ladder, You Have the Power, Pathogen.
	DOS, Windows, Word, Excel, Power Point, Some idea about visual basic & C programming.

R E F E R E N C E S
 Ready for travel.
 Further details can be supplied on request.	

Kind Regards, 
Ashraf Elkhouli
HSE/QA Manager 
Mobile	: 0020169438738
International NEBOSH  Certified / London - UK
International Certified Trainer / Aberdeen  UK & FranceSee More: Available  Vacancies URGENT

----------


## heshamtalat988

c.v.

Personal data


Name               : Hesham Mahmoud Talaat Abdelhalim                                                                                        

Birth date        : 20/01/1988

Address            : Menyet Al raqa,Atfieh,Helwan,Egypt

Nationality       : Egyptian

Telephone        :0020238410417

Mobile No         : 0020107791578(preffered)-0020144477952

E-mail                 : heshamtalat988@hotmail.com, heshamtalat988@yahoo.com 

Marital status   : single

Military status  : postponed

Education


Degree          : B.Sc. in geology(2009),Faculty of science,Helwan university. 

Grades          : *final year grade(very good),

                       : *cumulative grade(good).

B.Sc.Project  :The rock slides in gebel mokattam(excellent)

Training& Training courses 


THE GENERAL PETROLEUM CO.S.A.E..EGYPT

English course in AMERICAN UNIVERSITY IN CAIRO(AUC)

ICDL(international computer driving license) with the support of UNESCO

Skills


Language   :*Arabic (as mother tongue).

                      * English(Very Good command, speaking, writing & reading),level 9 in english in ameican university in Cairo(AUC).                                        

                       * French: (Fair).                             

Computer  :*ICDL(windows,word,excel,power point

                      Access,internet).

                      *Geological application :Frown: Surfer7,Matlab,

                        Spss).

Driveng License  : Valid

Field trip               :maadi area and mokattam mountain& the basement 

                                 Area in the red sea and some mines& geological area

                                  In South sinai.

Activites              :member in ( geology friends group in the faculty, AAPG

                                In internet, SEG that is society of exploration

                                 Geophysics in internet).                                

Features         : Ambitious, challenger, learn most things quickly, hard working 

                                 And patient and working good under pressure & I am ready to work onshore and offshore.

Availability & Job Requested:

                                  Availability: I am able to start work immediately. 

                                    As               : full time, part time or contract 

                                  Preferred Job field:any good field

                                  I can work in: Egypt - Arab Countries - Foreign Countries.

----------


## razzak001

Asakm I am B.E Mechanical Engineer,working in gulf since 3 yrs  as a HVAC ENGINEER I want to continue my rest career or future in oil & gas/ petroleum but i don't have experience in it so is it possible now to change my career in oil & gas/ petroleum?? will i get job in the same field as a fresher ??or do i need to take some course plz help what all i have to do??? please copy or send my on my personnel email id razzak001@rediffmail.com

----------

